# Abby



## Lion Eyes (Sep 12, 2016)

Abby Wambach says she abused alcohol and prescription drugs for years until her arrest for driving under the influence in April.

 
"I was stubborn and I was in denial," soccer's most prolific international goal scorer told The Associated Press in a phone interview. "I didn't want to face the truth."

In "Forward," her memoir set for release on Tuesday, the retired U.S. national team star recounts her career, from the lows of losing her high school championship to the highs of winning the Women's World Cup last year. She also chronicles her high-profile marriage to fellow soccer player Sarah Huffman and the struggles they faced.

And she tells of her bouts with vodka and pills, which included Vicodin, Ambien and Adderall.

entire article:
http://www.msn.com/en-us/sports/soccer/abby-wambach-i-abused-alcohol-prescription-drugs-for-years/ar-AAiNSDV?li=BBnbfcL&ocid=iehp


----------



## GKDad65 (Sep 13, 2016)

Drama sells...


----------



## God (Sep 13, 2016)

Who's Abby?

Meh


----------

